# a few diff plant questions



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

Ok here is my question, So i bought a bunch of plants for my 55g over the last month or so and they are growing like weeds, they are all low to med light plants.

But now im woundering how would i go about a gravel cleaning without messing with the roots since thier is so many plants i fear that the roots will be all through out the gravel so i dont want to go poking around with a gravel vac and damage roots, so what should i do to keep my gravel clean? or should i not worrie about it since its like fertalizer to them?

Then another thing is that since my plants are growing so fast how should i trim them so they dont over take my tank cause i fear at the rate thier growing it will be within 4-5 months and my tank will be overun by plants, no room for fish.

Next i just set up my 20g long and want some plants in it and was woundering if i could take starts or the trimming from the 55g for my 20g but not sure how to do that?

And lastly what are signs that i need fert for my plants? at the moment i dont feel i need it since they seem to be growing like mad but would be good info to know for down the road.


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

do you have a foreground plant (hair grass, baby tears) or is most of the gravel showing on the bottom? if you have areas of open gravel just lightly poke the top of it with the gravel siphon like normal the roots should be fine. trimming your plants is a good idea trim them back as far as you think they look good id say a good growing aquarium should be trimmed every 3 to 4 weeks, just cut or pull the leaves and stem that you dont want. Iv ever tried to plant off of a trimming but i know people do it all the time. i think you have to have a certain part of the main stem but i would look at it some more before you go chopping away.

good luck, ian


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

ya most the gravel is showing the plants i got are,1 CRYPTOCORYNE WENDTII 'RED', 2 ancharis, 1 wisteria, 1 Minima, 1 Nana, 1 Nana narrow leaf, 1 coffeefolia, 1 Lanceolata, and 1 ECHINODORUS URUGUAYENSIS. sorry i dont know the common names of them i ordered them off of "www.plantedaquariumscentral.com" oh ya and i got some duck weed floating on top of the water, the LFS gave it to me cause i was asking about it when i was in thier buying stuff for the 20g.


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

then i would just do a light gravel siphon, any thing you dont get should be deep enough that the plants roots will take care of it. I like your setup of plants post a pic some time i bet it looks great.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

Will do after I get my cam back, my phone has a 8meg hd cam but it has issues with focusing through the glass of the fishtank, but ill make sure to get my digital cam tomarrow and put a updated pic, I got a pic on my profile with some of my plants when I first got them, plus when I update you will see how much the plants have grown some have doubled.


----------

